# Can EU passport holders vote in the Catalunian parliament elections?



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

End of November Catalunya goes voting for its parliament again, the subways are full of adverts encouraging people to go voting.

My question: can foreigners with EU passports vote in these elections, or is it only municipal electrions (when mayor and city council are elected) where inhabitants from other EU countries can vote?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gerrit said:


> End of November Catalunya goes voting for its parliament again, the subways are full of adverts encouraging people to go voting.
> 
> My question: can foreigners with EU passports vote in these elections, or is it only municipal electrions (when mayor and city council are elected) where inhabitants from other EU countries can vote?


usually just the local/municipal & European elections


it might well be different in Catalunya I guess - so many things are.............


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

I will check with the city hall. 

For municipal elections I can vote for sure indeed. Even when these elections are only in a 5 or 6 months time, I already received my letter inviting me to vote. I guess they send these out to all residents that are either Spanish or having citizenship of another EU nation. I do plan to vote, but if I would be allowed to vote for Catalan parliament as well I'd do so as well.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

As an EU citizen you can vote in the municipal elections if you are on the _padrón_, but not in the regional (autonomous community) elections. See page 7:

http://ec.europa.eu/justice/policie...oral_rights_eu_citizens_summary_102010_en.pdf


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> As an EU citizen you can vote in the municipal elections if you are on the _padrón_, but not in the regional (autonomous community) elections. See page 7:
> 
> http://ec.europa.eu/justice/policie...oral_rights_eu_citizens_summary_102010_en.pdf


Didn't get past page 2 I'm afraid to say.... Not a page turner is it


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

lynn said:


> Didn't get past page 2 I'm afraid to say.... Not a page turner is it


It certainly isn´t - I cheated and did Ctrl+F (find) "Spain".


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

I have empadronamiento, so registered as officially living in BCN. Guess I'll have to forget giving a vote to Esquerra Unida Alternativa then this month  Luckily shortly after new year municipal elections are upcoming, my letter inviting me to vote is already in my letterbox and I certainly will be voting.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gerrit said:


> I have empadronamiento, so registered as officially living in BCN. Guess I'll have to forget giving a vote to Esquerra Unida Alternativa then this month  Luckily shortly after new year municipal elections are upcoming, my letter inviting me to vote is already in my letterbox and I certainly will be voting.


Good for you! Too many people just don´t bother.


----------

